# Need some help with these saddles....



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if these saddles were good? I have the links below.

#1LEATHER 16" WESTERN ROPING ROPER PLEASURE TRAIL COWBOY HORSE WESTERN SADDLE NEW | eBay

#2 16" NEW HEAVY DUTY LEATHER MONTANA WADE ROPING ROPER WESTERN RANCH HORSE SADDLE | eBay

#3 HEAVY DUTY 16" WESTERN ROPING ROPER S.DOLEIN RANCHING RANCHER SADDLE | eBay

Are they well made? Thanks.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like your links are not working


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

Nope, no pictures


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I would pass on all three. What are looking to spend? Maybe we could make some suggestions


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

I want to spend around $300. Sorry about the links. It probably wont help to re-post them?


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

WOW, I just had a look at them all on ebay. THEY SUCK. The ones they call wade saddles don’t even remotely resemble a wade saddle. Find a good quality used saddle, that would be your better option.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Saddles made in India, look pretty at 1st glance, because the pay the artist 2.00 per day to engrave the fancy details in the leather. 

But looking pretty and being a good saddle that will not hurt your Horse is two different things.

The ads say cowhide and hardwood tees...lol.... and I have some dry swampland for sale.

If 300.00 is your budget, look for a used name brand. 

.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I would agree with what was said above. The wade IS NOT a wade. Just a small friendly piece of free advice. Buy the absolute best saddle you can afford. Not neccisarily the most expensive mind you.

A few years back I had a friend of mine shopping for a saddle. She found one of these saddles on ebay for right in the same price range. She also found a really nice rocking r saddle for 700 bucks. She asked my opinion and I told her the same thing. She opted to go with the cheap saddle. When she got it, it felt like riding a fence rail, and the tree was aluminum. It didn't fit the horse and after about 3 months it was literally falling apart. She ended up paying more in the long run than if she had just dumped a little more money up front. 

There is your free advise and worth every cent you paid.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, any new western saddle that only cost a few hundred dollars are going to be crap. Generally speaking, pretty much any new saddle (with the exception of a very few smaller custom makers) that is less than $800-$1000 is going to be crap.

If $300 is your budget, like others have said, look for a used big name brand saddle...or keep saving your money and get a better quality new one in a few months.

For just a bit more, you can get a new custom from Corriente that is really good working quality. Mine cost less than $700 and I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah I was also thinking of getting a used one. I saw a used simco for $300 a little while ago but missed the auction because i didnt know what size it was. Strangely no one was bidding.... I;m still mad at myself for not taking the chance and bidding.:-x


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> Yeah I was also thinking of getting a used one. I saw a used simco for $300 a little while ago but missed the auction because i didnt know what size it was. Strangely no one was bidding.... I;m still mad at myself for not taking the chance and bidding.:-x


Just an idea of what you can find in used saddles. I found a gorgeous, fully-tooled, and fully-rigged (front and back cinch, all billets/latigos, AND a matching breast collar) Circle Y cutting saddle in perfect condition for $375 a month ago. Bummer that it didn't fit Aires.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Here’s a couple you might want to look at, the first one might need a bit of restoration, at the very least re lining.

14 '' Vintage Antique Western Highback Saddle Brass Leather Roping Riding | eBay

Vintage Western Saddle | eBay

Nice Western Antique Hardseat w Ties 14" Trail All Around Saddle Solid No Res | eBay

this one would need relining at least as well

Sargeant Western Store Barrel Saddle 14" Seat | eBay

Anyway, these ones might need a little TLC to get them into working order but they would be better than those other ones.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Is it my computer? None of any of the links work. I get a message about diagnosing the connection.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, I just tried it and got the same. They worked when I posted them. I’m a numpty when it comes to computers so I have no idea what the problem is. You should be able to copy and paste them into the ebay page though.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Odd. They work fine on my phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Type in Vintage western saddle into Ebay and you should get heaps of saddles that look way better than any of those “wade” saddles etc that come from India. And some of them are cheap. Don’t know about the brands etc but some of them don’t look too bad. If you picked up one of them cheap you could probably spend a little getting a saddler to give it a service.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

sorry about the links. somehow they dont work on our computer either. I need a 16" saddle. I'm around 160 lb.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

I found this saddle... Title 16 inch Circle Y Saddle | eBay
Another one... 16" Billy Cook Trail Pleasure Saddle | eBay
I really hope the links work.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, either way good quality is always better to ride in, and from the horse’s perspective be ridden in, and will last a lifetime. What I did when I was first trying to get a good saddle was just to wait. I had an old hunk of crap Sid Hill Barcoo Poley, it was terrible, I stopped riding in it when I was 17 or 18 when I got a job as a ringer (Australian version of a cowboy) and used one of the station saddles (which was also a Sid Hill Barcoo Poley, but a bit better than mine). In the mean time I saved every cent I could to pay for a custom made saddle; a real custom mad one, built to my specifications. I now have two of them, both are now around 18 years old and aside from looking worn in, they are in as good a condition as the day I got them. If you can, it’s better to make do and save and buy the best saddle you can, it makes a difference over a lifetime.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Like others have said I would save a little bit more money. You can get a good quality used saddle for a few more hundred bucks.

I have always bragged on the Corrientes like smrobs has. We are going to get one like hers for our little gray mare. I have had plenty of folks that have had them think they are great plus they are affordable. 
Look on their website and they also have a sale page.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horse crazy, Since you are in Canada (cheaper shipping) I have a very nice American Saddlery saddle for sale. It's an older saddle with great thickness and quality of leather. It's the brown saddle in my album altho it's color is that rich dark brown oil. I have other pics but need an email address. I can't seem to download pics.


----------

